# 2ο Συνέδριο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ για τη Λογοτεχνική Μετάφραση - Μάρτιος 2011



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

*ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ 
ΕΚΕΜΕΛ – «ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ»​* 
Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) διοργανώνει συνέδριο στις *19 και 20 Μαρτίου 2011* με θέμα 

*Ο ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ​*
Η εντυπωσιακή επιτυχία του πρώτου συνεδρίου του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ (Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, 21-22 Φεβρουαρίου 2010, θέμα «Το μεταφραστικό εύρημα») ανέδειξε την ανάγκη να καθιερωθεί, ως ετήσιος θεσμός, η διοργάνωση ενός συνεδρίου σχετικού με τη μετάφραση. Η μεγάλη προσέλευση των επαγγελματιών του χώρου, αλλά και το ενδιαφέρον και οι ζωηρές συζητήσεις που προκάλεσαν οι εισηγήσεις, επιβεβαίωσαν την αίσθηση πως ο χώρος της μετάφρασης χρειάζεται τον διάλογο, την ανταλλαγή απόψεων, τις ευκαιρίες συνάντησης και γόνιμης ανταλλαγής απόψεων. Το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, στο πλαίσιο της γενικότερης προσπάθειάς του για την ανάδειξη της κομβικής και γόνιμης συμβολής της μετάφρασης στη λογοτεχνία και τον πολιτισμό γενικότερα, δημοσίευσε τις εισηγήσεις του 1ου Συνεδρίου στο τεύχος Σεπτεμβρίου του «Απηλιώτη» (www.apiliotis.gr). Επόμενο βήμα αυτής της προσπάθειας θα είναι η διοργάνωση του 2ου Συνεδρίου για τη μετάφραση, τον Μάρτιο του 2011. 

Η θεματική αυτού του συνεδρίου επιδιώκει να σταθεί κατά κύριο λόγο στα δίκτυα στα οποία συμμετέχει ο μεταφραστής και να αναδείξει τα πλέγματα σχέσεων που δημιουργεί, τόσο με τους συναδέλφους του όσο και, κυρίως, με άλλους παράγοντες του ευρύτερου χώρου της λογοτεχνίας και των εκδόσεων. Κατεξοχήν μοναχικός επαγγελματίας, ο μεταφραστής ανταποκρίνεται εν πολλοίς στη στερεότυπη εικόνα που τον θέλει απομονωμένο, απέναντι από μια οθόνη, να παλεύει με τις λέξεις και τα νοήματα. Δεν παύει, ωστόσο, να συμμετέχει (με τη βοήθεια της τεχνολογίας μάλιστα, όλο και περισσότερο) σε μια σειρά από δίκτυα τα οποία, με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο, επηρεάζουν τη δουλειά του. Από τον συγγραφέα και τον επιμελητή, αφετηρία και τέλος της αμιγώς μεταφραστικής εργασίας, μέχρι τον εκδότη, τον κριτικό, τον δημοσιογράφο, τον αναγνώστη, αλλά και την ίδια τη μεταφραστική κοινότητα, ο μεταφραστής συνεργάζεται, αντιπαρατίθεται, αξιολογείται και κρίνεται από άλλους παράγοντες της εκδοτικής δραστηριότητας. Τελικά, κανείς δεν είναι μόνος σ’ αυτήν τη γοητευτική περιπέτεια που είναι η μετάφραση. Αυτές τις σχέσεις, του μεταφραστή με τους «άλλους», επιδιώκει να φωτίσει το 2ο Συνέδριο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, επιχειρώντας παράλληλα και ένα «άνοιγμα» σε όλους εκείνους που, με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, έρχονται σε επαφή με τον μεταφραστή και τη δουλειά του. Το συνέδριο θα εστιάσει κατά κύριο λόγο σε θέματα όπως:

• Μεταφραστής και συγγραφέας
• Μετάφραση και επιμέλεια
• Εκδότες και μεταφραστές 
• Υποδοχή, αξιολόγηση και κριτική της μεταφραστικής εργασίας
• Οι πρακτικοί όροι άσκησης του επαγγέλματος του μεταφραστή
• Διεθνή δίκτυα μεταφραστών
• Η μετάφραση των επιστημών του ανθρώπου και το ακαδημαϊκό πεδίο
• Θέατρο και θεατρική μετάφραση

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΝ Όσοι/όσες επιθυμούν να λάβουν μέρος στο Συνέδριο με ανακοίνωση θα πρέπει να υποβάλουν περίληψη της εισήγησής τους (300 λέξεις) μέχρι τις 26 Νοεμβρίου 2010, σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, στη διεύθυνση: [email protected] 

Οι περιλήψεις θα εξεταστούν από επιτροπή την οποία θα αποτελούν ειδικοί συνεργάτες του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. 
Η ενημέρωση για την αποδοχή ή μη της πρότασης/εισήγησης και για την οριστική διαμόρφωση της ημερήσιας διάταξης θα γίνει μέχρι τις 17 Δεκεμβρίου 2010.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ*

*Σάββατο 19 Μαρτίου 2011*​ 
ΕΝΑΡΞΗ – ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΙ
10.00 *EUSEBI AYENSA*, διευθυντής του Ινστιτούτου Θερβάντες 
.........*ΕΛΕΝΗ ΖΕΡΒΑ*, διευθύντρια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ

Α΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ 
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ
_Συντονισμός: *David Connolly*_

10.30 *Φίλιππος Παππάς*
........"Ψήγματα κριτικής της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης στον ελληνικό 19ο αιώνα"
10.50 *Αρχοντή Κόρκα *
........"Κριτική της μετάφρασης: μύθος ή πραγματικότητα;"
11.10 *Άννα Παπαβασιλείου*
........"Χαμένοι στην κριτική της μετάφρασης: με αφορμή 
........τις κριτικές των μεταφράσεων του καβαφικού έργου"
11.30 *Έφη Γιαννοπούλου*
........"Ποιον αφορά η κριτική της μετάφρασης;"
11.50 Συζήτηση 

Β΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ 
Η ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΩΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ
_Συντονισμός: *Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου*_
........ 
15.00 *Νίκος Πρατσίνης*
........"Το μερίδιο εξουσίας του μεταφραστή στην εκδοτική βιομηχανία (και βιοτεχνία):
........_Συμμαχίες – Αντιμαχίες – Σκιαμαχίες_"
15.20 *Βάσω Γιαννακοπούλου*
........"Μεταφραστής ηθελημένα πειθήνιος ή ενεργό υποκείμενο;"
15.40 *Παναγιώτης Γ. Κριμπάς*
........"Εργαλεία κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και μεταφραστές: η περίπτωση του LinkedIn"
16.00 *Τασούλα Τσιλιμένη & Πέτρος Πανάου*
........"Ο εννοούμενος αναγνώστης-παιδί του μεταφρασμένου παιδικού βιβλίου.
16.20 *Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια*
........"Διακειμενικότητα και μετάφραση: ο διακειμενικός κόμβος ως γόρδιος δεσμός"
16.40 Συζήτηση

*Κυριακή 20 Μαρτίου 2011*​ 
Γ΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ 
Ο ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ 
_Συντονισμός: *Ελένη Ζέρβα*_

10.00 *Κωνσταντίνος Παλαιολόγος*
........"Μεταφραστής/συγγραφέας: σχέση συνεργασίας ή ανταγωνισμού;"
10.20 *Βάλια Τσάιτα-Τσιλιμένη*
........"Καίσαρ Εμμανουήλ – Stéphane Mallarmé, Arthur Rimbaud:
........αντικριστοί καθρέφτες"
10.40 *Δημήτρης Τριανταφυλλίδης*
........"Η μέθοδος Stanislavski στη μετάφραση"
11.00 *Ανδρέας Παππάς*
........"Μεταφραστής και επιμελητής: από τις επικίνδυνες σχέσεις 
........στις σχέσεις στοργής"
11.20 Συζήτηση 

Δ΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ 
Ο ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΕΣ
_Συντονισμός: *Ανδρέας Παππάς*_

14.00 *Μαίρη Μπαϊρακτάρη* 
........"Θεατρική μετάφραση: από τον μεταφραστή στον θεατή"
14.20 *Θεόφιλος Τραμπούλης*
........"Η περφόρμανς του πλάγιου λόγου"
14.40 *Αναστασία Θωμά*, *Άννα Κοκκινίδου* & *Κυριακή Σπανού*
........"Θεωρία της μετάφρασης και μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας: 
........μια πρακτική σχέση"
15.00 *Κατερίνα Σχινά*
........"Μετάφραση και μουσική"
15.20 Συζήτηση

16.00 ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ
........"Αυτοί οι άλλοι…"
_Συντονισμός: *Βαγγέλης Χατζηβασιλείου*_

Στρογγυλό τραπέζι με συμμετοχή των:
*Βίκτορα Αρδίττη, Χάρη Βλαβιανού, Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη, Βούλας Λούβρου, Παντελή Μπουκάλα, Άννας Πατάκη, Γιάννη Χάρη*


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2011)

Ερώτηση: η είσοδος στο κοινό είναι ελεύθερη, ή πρέπει να κρατήσεις θέση;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

*ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ - ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) 
Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου 4, 115 28 Αθήνα, Τηλ.: 210 3639520 – 210 3639525, Fax: 210 3639350, E-mail: [email protected]*


----------



## Dimi (Mar 19, 2011)

Για να μην υπάρξει σύγχιση, το συνέδριο διοργανώνεται στο Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες (Μητροπόλεως 23)


----------



## rogne (Mar 24, 2011)

Απλώς επισυνάπτω, για να υπάρχει κι εδώ, ένα κείμενο του ΣΜΕΔ με αφορμή το συνέδριο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ.


----------

